# Vampire Boots



## Skulkin (Jul 27, 2005)

Wow! Love the straps and bows, not to mention the platforms.


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

It would depend on the rest of the outfit & the look you are going for. I like them both.


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Oct 19, 2004)

*


Skulkin said:



Wow! Love the straps and bows, not to mention the platforms.

Click to expand...

I know! They are shoes I would wear any day, just have to buy those, own the others (which I would put the red on them).



Halloween Princess said:



It would depend on the rest of the outfit & the look you are going for. I like them both.

Click to expand...

I'm going to obviously be in all black. It'll be a pencil skirt, above the knees, but will be putting a sort of train on it (coming off the back of the skirt from the waste). Top not exactly sure about, but black long sleeves. Makeup, very pale face with black liner and blood red lips with blood dripping down and of course fangs. My hair is not far off from being black (very dark brown) and it will be straight with possible red streaks.
*


----------



## Annea (Aug 14, 2004)

I voted for the second pair, i like the red to match the blood dripping from fangs.


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

Red boots, to match the red chunks in your hair and bring out your lipstick.


----------



## Scry (Oct 22, 2008)

I went with red, found the first boots a bit anime-ish for my tastes... only my opinion ofc


----------



## GDfreak (Jul 11, 2006)

I like the first boots better. I'm not that into the red ribbon wrappin around the second pair.
Do you have any pictures of the outfit?


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Oct 19, 2004)

*You guys are still making it hard for me to choose. 

GD - no pics of the outfit. Putting the skirt together myself and shirt wise gonna use something I already have, possibly. Maybe I can Photoshop something...

Here are some pics I found for makeup and my nails. So am going a little goth I guess you could say. My eyes are already a really light color so no contacts needed. Been told many times my eyes are freaky when I wear black eye makeup.























*


----------



## freudstein (Aug 9, 2007)

I really like the first ones! 

But some pics óf the rest of the costume would help finalize the decision, shame you don't have any


----------



## brandywine1974 (Sep 10, 2005)

I like the first ones. They have an understated menacing vibe.


----------



## Annea (Aug 14, 2004)

How comfortable are the boots, if you're partying achey feet can be annoying (sorry to be boring, just suffering today due to walking all day yesterday in stiletto boots on cobbles)


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

I like the first pair better, they are a little menacing. The eye makeup example is great, sounds like you are going to be gorgeous!!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

i liked the first ones the best as far as boots go. i love your eye makeup and it almost goes better with the second pair. but then again it depends on what your final outfit looks like.


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Oct 19, 2004)

*Seems like it was a land slide win.....where's my savings again...



freudstein said:



I really like the first ones! 

But some pics óf the rest of the costume would help finalize the decision, shame you don't have any 

Click to expand...

I won't have any costume pics till I actually do it. I'm just taking black clothes I already have, but knowing me I'll buy more black clothes by Halloween so you never know.



Annea said:



How comfortable are the boots, if you're partying achey feet can be annoying (sorry to be boring, just suffering today due to walking all day yesterday in stiletto boots on cobbles)

Click to expand...

I wear boots like that all the time, so doesn't bother me. The second pair are boots I already have, but would be adding the ribbon. So the comfort for me wasn't an issue, thanks for thinking of it though 



MHooch said:



I like the first pair better, they are a little menacing. The eye makeup example is great, sounds like you are going to be gorgeous!!

Click to expand...




hallorenescene said:



i liked the first ones the best as far as boots go. i love your eye makeup and it almost goes better with the second pair. but then again it depends on what your final outfit looks like.

Click to expand...

Thank you both. I'm excited about the makeup. I'll have to practice beforehand. 

hallorene - yeah I was thinking the 2nd pair go better with the makeup, nails, probably hair too, but the first ones keep growing on me the more I see them.
*


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

so will you be wearing colored contacts?


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Oct 19, 2004)

*No, my eyes are really light anyways and don't look that far off from the pic I posted when I wear black eye liner. Get told a lot my eyes are creepy with dark eye makeup.

Plus the prescription contacts are not in my budget *


----------



## GDfreak (Jul 11, 2006)

Good choice for the make-up!


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Oct 19, 2004)

*Thank you! I always do heavy black makeup for Halloween, this would be subtle for me, thinking the pale skin is what's needed the most anyways. While we're discussing makeup, should I use black to almost hollow in my cheeks?

I actually should have practiced doing my nails, just had them black, but not too worried about those...it's always the complete look.*


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Oct 19, 2004)

*Ok, I put some images together to try to come up with a costume. Opinions????








*


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*I can totally see you in this girlfriend!!! I am loving the skirt*


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

i love your outfit, and i love the first boots the best. so much black though, i think with this outfit i might prefer the second boots better. again. i think it will bring out your makeup, nails, and hair color. red on the top, the hair and makeup, red in the middle, the nails, and red on the bottom, the boots. i think it will pull your eyes down to the rest of the costume. nice skirt cut and love the trailing train.


----------



## peyote2004 (Oct 12, 2007)

I like the ones witht he red... I recommend wearing a choker or pendant... with matching red ribbon.


----------



## HappyScientist (Aug 24, 2008)

Red ribbon, to break up all the black.


----------



## DeepSix (Jun 20, 2009)

No offense but I find that the second pair looks god awful, I know that must sound harsh, so I'll say that the first pair at least looks cute, very lolita. But the other one just looks thrown together.


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Oct 19, 2004)

*


DeepSix said:



No offense but I find that the second pair looks god awful, I know that must sound harsh, so I'll say that the first pair at least looks cute, very lolita. But the other one just looks thrown together.

Click to expand...

LOL, no offense taken. The second ones are not real, so it really was just thrown together.

You guys are making this tougher. I really am leaning towards the first pair and will probably order them in the next week or so.*


----------



## DeepSix (Jun 20, 2009)

MrsMyers666 said:


> *
> 
> LOL, no offense taken. The second ones are not real, so it really was just thrown together.
> *


That makes sense then lol. I was going to say, if you end up paying like sixty bucks for those I would totally cry for you.


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Oct 19, 2004)

peyote2004 said:


> I like the ones witht he red... I recommend wearing a choker or pendant... with matching red ribbon.


*I was actually thinking of making a necklace and it would be like a vile of blood necklace.*


----------



## harryhalloween (Aug 21, 2009)

Wow! Love the straps and bows, not to mention the platforms.


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Oct 19, 2004)

*I got the boots yesterday!!!! They're so much cooler in person. The platform part seems bigger. The inside of them is all red, so very appropriate. I love them! I even got my fangs this week too.*


----------



## GDfreak (Jul 11, 2006)

MrsMyers666 said:


> *I got the boots yesterday!!!! They're so much cooler in person. The platform part seems bigger. The inside of them is all red, so very appropriate. I love them! I even got my fangs this week too.*


PIctures soon please!


----------



## grim_death (Sep 21, 2009)

why not add elements of both to the boots?

a red ribbon with a skull in the middle would be cool


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Oct 19, 2004)

*


GDfreak said:



PIctures soon please! 

Click to expand...

Maybe, might have to wait a month 



grim_death said:



why not add elements of both to the boots?

a red ribbon with a skull in the middle would be cool

Click to expand...

hmmm...I like this idea, thanks! I'll see what I can come up with.*


----------

